# Good Liquors with Cigars?



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

what do you recommend? coke and rum? i know coffee is good, but id like to try some mixed drinks also with my cigars. what do you all like? i visited my local cigar bar and didnt know what to order!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't usually order mixed drinks when I'm smoking--I typically prefer something neat. 
That being said, I have enjoyed Rusty Nails, Manhattans, and Chocolate Martinis with cigars before. Other drinks like Martinis (dry), Crown & 7, etc., won't really ruin your experience, but I don't think they add anything either. 

Regardless, I still think just about any quality liquor, straight, when sipped, can complement a cigar: scotch, blended whiskeys, bourbon, rye, tequila, rum, vodka, kahlua, cognac, brandy...all go well with the right stick.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Rum and coke is good, but never, ever, smoke and drink screw drivers. It ruins the cigar.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Crown 'n Coke and Bacardi 'n Coke sound good. im a beer guy so i dont know many drinks off the top of my head


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

The only mixed drinks I like are slightly dirty vodka martinis and manhattans. Otherwise, it's gonna be straight, well aged booze. Although refreshing, fruity and sour drink don't go well with cigars IMO.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

yea i dont think the fruity drinks are at all my kind of drink.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Try Cranberry and Vodka. Cranberry Juice is very good with cigar smoking.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

good suggestion ill try that also!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

JMHO, but......

Neat: Brandy, Cognac, Armagnac, Single Malts

Mixed: Scotch rocks w/splash of water......or just Scotch rocks  

Don't drink any more, but in my day.......


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Anything neat would work. Mixed I've only found Manhattens, Rob Roys and Martinis to work. All the same drink to only with whiskey, scotch and vodka accordingly.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

I know this is for Liguors but if you like Guinness try this: :al 

Black and Brown recipe




Scale ingredients to servings 
1/2 glass Guinness® stout
1/2 glass root beer





CAREFULLY to avoid explosive head formation: Pour Beer glass half full of favorite rootbeer and top off with Guinness. 

I prefer Henrys for the rootbeer (cold) and the Guinness warm and flat. I have used other beers and for me stouter is better. Porter works. You may vary the 50/50 proportions to taste. One of the most charming traits of this drink is the disgusted looks you get when you order it.Serve in:
Beer Mug


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

If that didn't sound good you can search in this web site http://www.drinksmixer.com/ it has just about anything you can drink and some that should be used as racing fuel!! :al


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

jager on the rocks is a great drink with a strong cigar.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

jack and coke or jim beam on the rocks has served me well.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

jack and coke is a classic


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I order Wild Turkey 101 or Scotch (both are better with some age, like the cigar...) in a glass. Then I order a glass of ice, and add rocks to taste. Then I order a small splash of ginger ale, just in case I need a bit of sugar in between sips. (Also helps with the processing of the nicotine....)

Or, I'll order a nice imported beer. Some of the domestic micro brews are good , too......Just no mass-produced domestic swill.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

I tend to drink a different drink with every different cigar
i may even switch drinks halfway through a smoke if it does a big change 

k


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Cabo Wabo Reposado


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I like to sip tequila straight.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

If I sip too much I start tilting.


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

If we're talking mixed drinks I have a few favorites apart from the obvious Jack and Coke/Rum and Coke. 

I'm not sure whether these are international names for the drinks or not, but whatever.. Get yer pen and paper:

Fidel Castro
3-6cl (1-2oz) dark rum
splash of Angustura Bitter
1 squeezed lime
Mix in a highball glass over ice
Fill up with Ginger Ale

Elektra/Electra
3-6 cl (1-2oz) Golden Tequila (skip the white harsh stuff and buy something slightly aged)
2 cl (1oz) Liqor 43 (sweet spanish herb liquor with a massive vanilla taste)
1 squeezed lime
Mix in a highball glass over ice
Fill up with Ginger Ale

Both are quite refreshing and pairs up nicely with your medium smokes. One of my better smoke/drink-experiences is of a Davidoff Short Perfecto paired up with an expertly made Fidel Castro. :al


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

voidone said:


> Fidel Castro
> 3-6cl (1-2oz) dark rum
> splash of Angustura Bitter
> 1 squeezed lime
> ...


We used to call them Castro's Mule, but baby, these are damn good drinks...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Whiskey (Scotch, Irish, Bourbon)
Beer

'nuf said


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Whiskey (Scotch, Irish, Bourbon)
> Beer
> 
> 'nuf said


 Now you've got George Thoroughgood stuck in my head. :ms


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

When available Havana Club Anejo 7yr otherwise a little Capt. Morgan and Coke...or a nice glass of shiraz, or coffee in the morning.


----------

